# FreeBSD 9.0 i386 on Lenovo X60s



## bela (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi all,
I've been using FreeBSD on my Lenovo X60s for some time now and it's working really well, except for one quite important function: suspend/resume.
Strangely enough it works on OpenBSD 5.1... but I don't want to switch to it.
After searching a while on the net, I figured this isn't a new problem(some of the posts are reaaally old) so just a quick question: has anyone figured out a solution yet? 
Thanks.


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 14, 2012)

Following instructions work on Lenovo Y570; not sure still working! I'm on the VM since FreeBSD 9. Anyway add following lines to:

/etc/sysctl.conf

```
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state=s3
hw.acpi.reset_video=1
```

/boot/device.hints

```
hint.psm.0.flags="0x2000"
```


----------



## bela (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi zhoopin, thanks for the answer.
Tried that before... it doesn't work. I can get into suspend mode but I can't resume. It's not just about the screen not turning on... I get not hdd or other activity at all; the machine just stays suspended.
Anyways I resorted to using OpenBSD for now.


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 14, 2012)

Frankly, settings that mention above, had not worked all the time;
I have similar issues using Suspend mode with Lenovo(s) even in Windows systems.


----------

